# Ceramic tile shine



## bonnier (Feb 19, 2013)

How do i shine/wet look my ceramic tiles?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

bonnier said:


> How do i shine/wet look my ceramic tiles?


This is a joke right?


----------



## bonnier (Feb 19, 2013)

it's a question,


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

You have floor as your trade. You should be able to answer this question your self. I use the ceramic tile shine they sell in lowes. Works great. Make sure you use the correct ceramic tile shine sponges also.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> You have floor as your trade. You should be able to answer this question your self. I use the ceramic tile shine they sell in lowes. Works great. Make sure you use the correct ceramic tile shine sponges also.


Lacquer... Most like High gloss but I prefer a Satin...:whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

MAULEMALL said:


> Lacquer... Most like High gloss but I prefer a Satin...:whistling


That works as well. Silicone lubricant works well also.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> That works as well. Silicone lubricant works well also.


wd40..


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Butter.


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

Floor finish.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

bright lights work good also.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Butter.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aRaSwJsAjM

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Isn't that what spit is for?... works great on shoes and shoes go on floors... :whistling


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

bonnier said:


> How do i shine/wet look my ceramic tiles?


The flooring guy at Home Depot should be able to provide you with an ample product for the job.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

The secret is used motor oil, synthetic preferred:laughing::laughing:LOL








PS, You never know, above statement meant to be a joke, do not try at home or anywhere else, you will slip and break your head!


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

True story, I have a buddy who was quite the Smart a$$ when he was in the Corps his Gunny told him he wanted "his" billit floor to be shinny, so Mark being the kind not to disappoint, put ARMOR ALL over top Johnson's paste wax. Proving you Can give then what they ask for and still get Office Hours:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Jdub2083 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aRaSwJsAjM
> 
> :laughing::laughing:


Yep, that was my inspiration. I don't care how many times you watch that, its funny as ****.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> You have floor as your trade. You should be able to answer this question your self. I use the ceramic tile shine they sell in lowes. Works great. Make sure you use the correct ceramic tile shine sponges also.


My guess is that she isn't in the trades at all, but a HO.


----------

